
Why crimes on Skype leave witnesses but no evidence - ukdm
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-16505791
======
waitwhat
This seems to be the heart of the article: _But in most cases if you witness
something on Skype [...] there will be no video evidence to back you up._

What is not at all clear to me is why adding the words "on Skype" to the
middle of that sentence transforms an existing problem that society has lived
with forever into an urgent issue that must be solved.

------
zerostar07
_"Skype and all these other companies are getting away without having to
address the ethical and moral issues, which they like to brush under the
carpet"_

Imagine the opposite: a world where big companies dictated or messed with our
morals. No thanks.

